

Practicing Ruby, The Newsletter - sandal
http://blog.rubybestpractices.com/posts/gregory/028-practicing-ruby.html

======
sandal
I run a free online training program, Ruby Mendicant University, in which I
spend several days each week talking with intermediate developers while they
work through the course exercises.

There are surprising amount of folks who run into similar problems, so I
decided to start this newsletter to help others explore these topics and learn
about them so that they can be more well-rounded developers.

I am hoping that my unique opportunity to spend a lot of time with
intermediate coders helps me understand their problems so that I can help
solve them for a more general audience.

I have mostly quit my consulting work to focus entirely on RMU, so any
proceeds from this newsletter will help offset my costs.

~~~
duck
After you get the newsletter started I would love to hear about your thoughts
on letter.ly. I've looked at it in the past and would like to start a
subscription-only newsletter also.

~~~
sandal
I avoided it at first because it feels a little buggy, and the service
creator's motivation for creating the service is something that's not super
compatible with what I care about (see the about page:
<http://wlessin.com/posts/2010.html>)

But the bugs seem to be minor and the basic service is super simple and
exactly what I need. The real test will be to make sure I can get money out of
it, which I'm trying to set up now.

Please ask me about this on twitter in about a week or two, and I'll send you
some feedback. I'm @seacreature there.

